# Does anyone have a Picture of a needle valve installed



## rbranstner (Dec 11, 2009)

I am looking to install a needle valve on my turkey smoker burner. I am not familiar with propane fittings and stuff so I was looking for a picture of one that was installed so I know what type of fittings or crimps I need to get. Or I also heard I may possible be able to switch out my regulator with a low flow one. Is this true?


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Dec 11, 2009)

This page has a few pictures (at the bottom):

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...e+valve&page=3

Hope this helps!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Give this link a try http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=needle+valve
Good luck my friend.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 11, 2009)

Mine looks a little different but should do the same thing. I picked up a needle valve at the first hardware store but they didn't know what parts to give me so I could splice it into my hose. I also tried to find a low pressure regulator but coulnd't find one that had a valve on it to regulate the gas flow. Finally at the third place I stopped they were able to fine some parts for me so I could splice it inline into my hose. Its finally installed and I am going to fire it up and try it out this weekend when I season my smoker.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 11, 2009)

I still have a high pressure regulator installed do you guys think I will need to install a low pressure regulator or will this needle valve really do the trick on the high pressure regulator? I guess i will find out tomorrow.


----------



## rw willy (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/nv1...urner_part.htm

I think this is the valve I used on my GOSM. If I were trying to regulate a Turkey fryer I would use a low pressure regulator. Not sure what your turkey smoker burner is? My GOSM has a low pressure regulator and this works to lower the flame. Makes it a little sensetive to the wind though.
Becareful of the wind blowing out a low flame.
Look around the site, it has a lot of stuff.


----------



## tjoff (Jan 11, 2010)

I am thinking of putting a needle valve on my GOSM big block.  I have 1 questions does this affect being able to run  temps upto 300*.  I want to be able to run down to 175 and upto 300.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 11, 2010)

I was able to get well over 300 degrees on my smoker with the needle valve installed. I have not had to use it yet being that it is so cold out. But this summer I am thinking I might have to use it to get my temps down. I guess I will have to wait and see.


----------



## dick bullard (Jan 11, 2010)

Are you guys adding this valve in addition to a control valve you already have on the burner?  If so, why?  I may not be understanding the whole concept, so bear with me!!!

                      Rick


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes they are adding the valve in addition to the burner valve, to help get the temps lower. I have trouble getting my GOSM past 250, so the concept to me is a bit strange, but I guess some of these smokers really have a hard time staying in that range especially when it is hot outside. I am contemplating drilling my orophase out one size to see if I can maintain 250 while having the reg set to medium instead of hot. But if doing so makes the smoker way hotter then I will have to resort to adding a needle valve. I was at the local propane store and they had the valves. The little bigger was $30!


----------



## dick bullard (Jan 11, 2010)

I may be off, but just the same as tweeking your air/gas mixture on the feed tubes for a better and hotter burn...can't you do the same in reverse to make the flame colder ? Supposedly when you start introducing more air into the mixture and start getting yellow in your flame the cooler the flame will be ?? Just a thought, I may be way off base....!

Rick


----------



## blzafour (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is my needle valve mod that I did... Works like a champ! I went from 220* on low To around 110* on low after doing the needle valve. I am very happy with mine.






All you have to do to adjust the length of your flame on your burner is to turn the valve open (for a bigger flame) OR close it some for a smaller flame. My flame is about a 1/2 inch when on low and a nice blue flame. It Works for me! Good Luck!!

Blza


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 11, 2010)

I use my needle valve to maintain a lower temp. I have not needed it on my new smoker but on my old smoker I was not able to maintain temps below 200 or so. I would have to open the door a crack to let some of the heat out and even then in the summer I can't keep it below around 230. That is perfect for pork but when I was trying to do cheese and salmon it was a problem. This way I can put my factory valve or knob on low and then tweak my flame with my needle valve to make the flame less and lower my heat.


----------

